# Chane Music and Cinema Webstore is open



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning to all! Our new Chane Music and Cinema webstore is now open. We currently have all ARX speakers, our new upgraded subwoofers (reviews pending), M-1 Monitors and Theater-10 High Output and fidelity speakers on the site. 

Special closeout pricing on our VS-18.1 subwoofer system can also be found there - with a Dayton SA-1000, it delivered 109 dB @ 2 meters/20 Hz in a CEA-2010 test. For $899 plus shipping, this close out gets you a 40x22x22 inch cabinet, 18 inch custom driver AND the amp. 

You can find all of our products here:

Chane Music and Cinema


----------

